# PM728VT meets 72 David Brown Tractor



## RetiredRich (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi all,

I thought this topic might peek people's interest.
Not to pop anybody's bubble, but no, this is not about dropping a mill using the loader with a tractor or some other disaster.

I joined this forum because I finally bough a PM728VT. I'm like many of you, waiting anxiously for delivery. Although the exchange rate for the Canadian looney is better these days, it still bites. To save a few dollars I did not get the base cabinet. This is where the tractor comes in. I have a 2 identical  David Brown tractors and one is only used for parts to keep the second one working. I checked the length of the gear box and it's 32 inches. So I was thinking, why not use that big heavy cast iron for the base of the mill.

This is what it would kind of look like. Not to scale of course.







The cavity will provide space for shelves. I will add some levelling feet on it and probably a 3/4 or 1 inch metal plate on top about the size of the mill's tray.

It is a bit narrow from front to back, so I will probably have to add 1x2 or 1X3 steel tubing a couple of feet long to make it more stable.
Another option is to bolt it to the wall. I could bolt some angle to the back of the gear box and attach it to the wall.  Not sure this is a good idea. I guess that I should also mention that I can't bolt it to the floor because I have pipes in the floor for radiant heating.






With a bit of a paint job to match the color of the Mill and it may even look good

This might just turn out to be a good idea.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Gaffer (Jun 23, 2021)

This is going to be a fun project, and I"m looking forward to seeing your progress pics.


----------



## jwmay (Jun 23, 2021)

Well this will be fun. Looking forward to your progress pics!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 23, 2021)

Go for it. that'll be a    lot more rigid than the    * s*tamped *s*teel *s*tand. Hmmm SSS? Do we want to go there?


----------



## tq60 (Jun 23, 2021)

Make sure it is bolted well to bottom.
Plenty wide but not near deep enough for foot anti-tip comfort.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 23, 2021)

I would make a nice stand for it instead of using leftover tractor parts but that's just me.  You are buying a nice mill, make a nice stand.

Pique, or piqued, not peek.


----------



## Christianstark (Jun 24, 2021)

My wife and I tend to fall on different sides of this type of spectrum, but she is rubbing off on me. It all falls into what one definition of "nice" is.

On the one hand, we have shiny, new, still has shipping labels on it, painted matchy matchy, and on the other hand, you have worn, honest, overbuilt, useful, heritage, history, etc. I used to fall in the new matchy matchy camp, but my wife is really starting to rub off on me. There are some who would say he is building a better than nice stand. 



7milesup said:


> I would make a nice stand for it instead of using leftover tractor parts but that's just me.  You are buying a nice mill, make a nice stand.
> 
> Pique, or piqued, not peek.


----------



## RetiredRich (Jun 24, 2021)

@7milesup
I've been going back to look at the threads on this forum to get ideas.  I saw the base for your PM 833T made from tubing.  Really nice indeed. That would be a good excuse to get a welder ... well maybe not.

@Christianstark  ... I like straight lines, precision, my wife likes odd shapes and furniture made of crooked branches. The more twists in the branches the better. I guess it's rubbing off on me too. You should see our bathroom sink!

@T Bredehoft , yea i have those under my lathe and I never liked them ... now if i could find two more tractor gear boxes... 

So I weight (this seems like the wrong verb) the gear box and it weights 235 lbs. It should provide good rigidity.





I have not figured out how to add the images as attachments yet.  Seems like a less intrusion way of adding images.

Progress will be slow until I get the mill but I will post my progress. The mill is expected to be delivered in late July or August. I'm also not really retired ... three months to go yet.

Rich


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 24, 2021)

RetiredRich said:


> Really nice indeed. That would be a good excuse to get a welder ... well maybe not.


Without a doubt!


----------



## RetiredRich (Oct 20, 2021)

I just received the long awaited email from PM
"We are happy to say that the PM728 Milling Machine that you have been waiting on has arrived ..." 

That was such a relief after seeing all those thousands of containers stuck in ports on the news. I was worried that the PM728 was in one of those containers.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 20, 2021)

RetiredRich said:


> I just received the long awaited email from PM
> "We are happy to say that the PM728 Milling Machine that you have been waiting on has arrived ..."
> 
> That was such a relief after seeing all those thousands of containers stuck in ports on the news. I was worried that the PM728 was in one of those containers.


it was... but it was your ships turn.

Good luck.


----------



## addertooth (Oct 20, 2021)

Congratulation in the impending birth of your new child.   Children and mills have something in common.  The REAL work doesn't start until after they are in your arms. I have a PM728, and have really liked it.  Like you, it was ordered without a base and Digital Read Out (DRO), so a bit of work had to happen before the first chips were produced.  I checked my cupboard, but due to a shortage of tractor transmissions, I welded up a long steel table to support the Mill, and act as a stout work-space.  For some reason, I was paranoid of a narrow pedestal base; it just seemed potentially "tippy".


----------



## MikeInOr (Oct 20, 2021)

RetiredRich said:


> The cavity will provide space for shelves. I will add some levelling feet on it and probably a 3/4 or 1 inch metal plate on top about the size of the mill's tray.
> 
> It is a bit narrow from front to back, so I will probably have to add 1x2 or 1X3 steel tubing a couple of feet long to make it more stable.
> Another option is to bolt it to the wall. I could bolt some angle to the back of the gear box and attach it to the wall.  Not sure this is a good idea. I guess that I should also mention that I can't bolt it to the floor because I have pipes in the floor for radiant heating.



You could put some 1x3 box tubing vertically in front of the engine block to make is a bit deeper, bigger shelves and more stable?  Use the stud holes in the block to bolt these additional tubing pieces to the block?  This, in addition to the 1x3 steel sled underneath.  You might consider filling the 1x3 with concrete or epoxy/sand mix to add weight and reduce any vibrations.

What ever you decide on I like the idea.  Everyone has a boring base for their mill, do something to set yours apart!


----------



## RetiredRich (Nov 13, 2021)

The PM728VT found its way to my workshop on Wednesday Nov. 10. (ordered on June 2nd).  I enjoy looking at other peoples pictures so here are a few for interested people.
1. The mill still in the crate. That is a lot of saran wrap!






2. Two of the bolts on the left had come off and you can see that the mill was moving around in the crate.  No damage.





3. Feet for leveling and added stability.




The stabilizing feet were made from material I had on hand and from my brother. 2" square tubing and 3/4" threaded rod. The round parts are from 2-1/2" pins from a replaced pin on my excavator. It adds an extra 4" to the overall height.  I just had to buy a mig.

4. The mill on the tractor's casing.




I bolted a 1/2 metal plate to the casting and then bolted the mill to the plate. The bolts that were used for the shipping turned out to be the perfect length.
I will 3d print some plastic caps to put on the 2X2 tubing to stop metal chips to fall in there. That is really stable. I cannot tip this and there is no wobbling.

Next on the list.
I installed the DRO to the left of the mill. I don't particularly like how it hides behind the control box.  I will modify the holding bracket.

I'm in the process of installing the X power feed.  I'm struggling to understand how this is suppose to be done.  *If anybody has some pics of the X power feed installed on a PM728VT, I would appreciate a helping hand*. I've seed a couple of pictures but it doesn't make sense to me.

That is one sweet looking mill. I've very happy with the base. I like the idea of being able to recycle.
Rich


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 13, 2021)

Is that the same David Brown of Aston Martin fame?


----------



## addertooth (Nov 13, 2021)

Retiredrich,

I will post some pictures of the X feed later today.


----------



## RetiredRich (Nov 13, 2021)

Choiliefan said:


> Is that the same David Brown of Aston Martin fame?


I had to do some googling to understand your question.  I had a little history lesson on the relationship between David Brown tractors and Aston Martin. It turns out that Sir David Brown owned a company that created the David Brown tractors and then purchased Aston Martin car company. His initials DB were then used in naming some famous sports car models.  So I guess this is a yes to your question. Interesting.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 13, 2021)

OMG! I loooove that base! A wonderful air of mysterious function ;-)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Nov 13, 2021)

That base actually came out *VERY* damned cool!


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 13, 2021)

I agree; that looks fabulous.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 13, 2021)

That is very cool indeed!!!

Just one question... what oil are you using for the base?


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 13, 2021)

Oil of Olay...


----------



## addertooth (Nov 13, 2021)

Here are the pictures I promised.  They key things are:

1. The paper instructions which come with the Align Power feed are awful.  Go to Precision Matthews website and download the newer (and much better instructions).  The paper instructions have you putting the gear on the handle-shaft backwards. 

2. Getting the mounting plate LEVEL with the table is vital.  Otherwise you will get tilted/pinching gear engagment. 
3. Cut a narrow strip of paper to run through the gears to check engagement.  It should perfectly fan-fold the paper, without tearing it, but it should leave a clear mark where the teeth squarely engaged with NO Taper.  You should do this test with the X-Axis feed moving at a very slow rate.  If it is pinching too hard, or tearing the paper, or slowing the motor, then you have the gears meshing TOO Tightly.  Use the picture of my test paper as the "gold standard" for engagement.   My gear engagement is much lighter then many I have heard, but is still very secure with no "slap/play".
4. I have provided a picture of the install of the limit switch.  Do it like this, and all will be well.  Just make sure to KNOW where your Stops need to be placed to avoid over-extending the table.  This is especially true if you wish to protect your DRO scales.


----------



## Christianstark (Nov 13, 2021)

When I wrote this, I had absolutely no idea how gorgeous this would turn out. BRAVO!


Christianstark said:


> My wife and I tend to fall on different sides of this type of spectrum, but she is rubbing off on me. It all falls into what one definition of "nice" is.
> 
> On the one hand, we have shiny, new, still has shipping labels on it, painted matchy matchy, and on the other hand, you have worn, honest, overbuilt, useful, heritage, history, etc. I used to fall in the new matchy matchy camp, but my wife is really starting to rub off on me. There are some who would say he is building a better than nice stand.


----------



## RetiredRich (Nov 13, 2021)

addertooth said:


> Here are the pictures I promised.  They key things are:
> 
> 1. The paper instructions which come with the Align Power feed are awful.  Go to Precision Matthews website and download the newer (and much better instructions).  The paper instructions have you putting the gear on the handle-shaft backwards.
> 
> ...


Thank you addertooth for the photos and pointing me to the documentation on PM's website. I could not figure out how to attach it to the table. Seems so obvious now that I look at the picture.
Your effort is most appreciated!


----------



## RetiredRich (Nov 13, 2021)

Thank you guys for all the encouraging and positive comments!


----------



## addertooth (Nov 13, 2021)

RetiredRich said:


> Thank you addertooth for the photos and pointing me to the documentation on PM's website. I could not figure out how to attach it to the table. Seems so obvious now that I look at the picture.
> Your effort is most appreciated!


Not a problem, we are all here to help each other.


----------



## RetiredRich (Nov 14, 2021)

I installed the X Power feed and did the paper test. I also added an aluminum channel to the back of the mill so I could move the DRO to a better location for me.  The channel will also be useful for doing some cable management.

I tried to do the xy alignment test per David's video.  I don't have a machinist square so I thought I'd use my $30 123 blocks.  It turns out that those blocks seem to have a 2 thousands error so that did not work out.  I'll take it that the alignment is good for now until I get a precision square.

To the best of my abilities and experience the head has a 2.5 thou nod and 2 thou x discrepancy.  I'll leave it a that for now.

I'm signing off on this tread.

Talk to you all on some other threads.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 14, 2021)

Considering it's from a farm tractor, maybe "Oil of Old Hay" would be more appropriate. Mike

Quote: That is very cool indeed!!!

           Just one question... what oil are you using for the base?
Quote: Oil of Olay...


----------

